# anyone ever built their own camper?



## xckail (Feb 20, 2011)

So I have been seeing some plans online to build your own teardrop camper... and they seem kind of cool... I just have a smaller car and can't haul much. I was wondering if anyone has ever built one? 

-K


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

On another post within this forum someone was building a personal trailer by starting with just a metal frame, but this thing was going to be larger than what can be towed by a small car.

I don't think just any car can tow a trailer so find out if your vehicle has a tow rating and start with that. The tow rating will have to include the weight of the constructed trailer and the hitch hardware to tow it.

I have heard of others building their own, and there is certainly a love for teardrops, but you might have to search for a forum specific to this kind of craftsmanship. If you end up pursuing this, we would certainly like to see the results.


----------



## xckail (Feb 20, 2011)

Well the ones I saw can actually be towed by motorcycles, so they are super light, depending on the frame you get I suppose... I essentially just want a glorified tent on wheels... nothing fancy... I take a lot of camping road trips and it would be nice to have something like that... keep your eyes open.. I'll pass it along if I ever do it


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

If you want a motorcycle rv:


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

^ wow.... really?


----------



## xckail (Feb 20, 2011)

ha ha nice! but that might be a little outside of what I was thinking... ha ha talk about some design!


----------



## thekamperman (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice! 
The bike even got a roof
: )


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

^ hah and 4 front forks


----------

